
Jitter bug perfume - ingve
https://blog.ntpsec.org/2017/09/19/jitter-bug-perfume.html
======
tptacek
This is a pretty boring bug. Is the subtext of the post that any bug ESR finds
and writes up justify his team's hostile fork of NTP? NTP is, as he says, a
"hairball", but it's that architecturally, and "NTPsec" isn't changing that,
but instead mostly just changing who gets compensated for working on it.

~~~
mmagin
Probably, I haven't really seen much other value so far in their fork. I would
love to see more effort go into PHK's ntimed.

~~~
tptacek
Maybe I'm wrong about this, but: the irony is that after forking the NTP
codebase and taking funding to push that fork, ESR and his team have started
making noises about a rewrite in a different language, making the NTPsec
project seemingly just an elaborate, nasty troll on the original NTP
maintainers.

------
sleepychu
This title made me laugh out loud.

Novel is worth reading, if you haven't!

~~~
ambivalents
Changed my view on beets forever!

~~~
jhallenworld
Also the key to long life is a lot of sex :-)

